# Improve Google Search



## bankr63 (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone know how to sort the TUG Google search results by date and relevance?  Whenever I search for a common term (say "Vistana" or "Cypress Pointe") I get lots of hits, but there is no rhyme or reason to the ordering, there always seems to be very old posts up front(my first hit for CP search was from 2006, I found a post from 6 days ago on page 10!).  It is hard to find the recent relevant information on a resort if when they come up this way.  

Thanks for any help!


----------

